# Stolen Kayak and Gear!



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

*Nothing yet!*

I still have not found a single piece of gear yet. Please keep an eye out. It was stolen on Rio Vista Cir on the north side of Durango.


Thanks


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry your gear was stolen....that totally sucks. My wife had all of her gear stolen while in Ecuador. At least you can replace it (although it does cost a pretty penny). I will keep an eye out.

BUT--with all the stolen gear, do you think one boater got his gear stolen, then was filled with rage and pissed that he couldn't buy new gear that he stole another boaters gear and the problem propagates? Break the trend.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

*karma?*

Bummer to hear about the rip-off. Maybe you'll think twice the next time you're tempted to post something like you did on this thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/ruby-horsethief-put-in-bad-scene-6404.html


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

Now that's irony at its finest!

Or maybe I don't know CARMA!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

yep, you got yer shit kiefed cause yer a city pussy...
nah, I wouldn't wish that on even somebody from wash park. 

Seriously though, where do folks think that all the thieved gear is ending up? They've got to be selling it somewhere, seems like Ebay is a bit too obvious & high profile, craigslist seems about the same. Where would be the places to look for stolen gear (you know I'm trying to find some good deals!!)

It has got to be one of the most enraging feelings to have your gear stolen & have nobody to focus it on. Good luck, hope you run across the guy selling it & kick the living shit outta him.


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

Now I'm a big believer in forgiveness, but this is my favorite thread ever. Hard to feel sorry for you man.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

It's called talking smack. It happens on the forum here. A little tongue in cheek. Sow now for mine. All you douche bags who feel no empathy or have no sympathy go F&^k yourself. As for my bro's boating gear... he and his wife had their cars broken into. Would you wish that on anyone?


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

brendodendo said:


> It's called talking smack. It happens on the forum here. A little tongue in cheek. Sow now for mine. All you douche bags who feel no empathy or have no sympathy go F&^k yourself. As for my bro's boating gear... he and his wife had their cars broken into. Would you wish that on anyone?


 
Your right! It is called talking smack. . . I think that is what everyone is doing on this post, wouldn't you agree? I think it sucks that he had all his gear stolen, but I also think his ruby post was going against exactly what you preach. He obviously was callous and tactless enough to make a smart ass comment when someone was pretty bummed out (just cause your witty and funny doesn't mean you have to be all the time). Why is it any different now? Cause he's your bro and he boats class V?


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Damn, I guess you got me there. My appoligize to the brocolliboy. (you still shouldn't boat flat water)

Johnnywater- I am not sure if that is aimed at me but I would never imagine stealing anyone equipment of any kind.

City Pussy? Wash Park? Is Durango now considered a city? Is wash park in reference to our play park? Empire? Looks like another truck stop on I-70. It's cool Durango sucks, don't visit.

I am interested in where this stolen stuff is going. I have contacted all pawn shops and paddle shops with a flyer with pictures of all my stuff in Durango area and New Mexico. I think it was kids that just tossed the stuff. If you are familiar with Rio Vista Cir, there is no less than 7 kayaks laying in lawns at any one time. I know, I have recently been counting.

Thanks for the backup brendo, I will touch base with you when I get back from Chile in September.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

t- have a great trip. I know you are going to have a blast.

This used to be, and still is a small community of boaters. This board was formed for beta, info and a little cross talk. Read some of the posts by some of the more famous (bastard son, chunder, et all) and you will see that some smack talking is inevitable. As for some newby, as above calling out a long time local, O-course I'm gonna jump on him. Karma is a state where you do something bad and something bad will happen to you. Is talking smack enough to get your kayak gear stolen. I think not. Serious is serious so once again a call out to find the boating gear. As for smack talk, I'm sure I'll have more of that for all ya bitches real soon.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I am on Rio Vista Circle now as well. My and my wifes car was broken into last Saturday night (one week ago+). They stole my ipod and fm adapter, but that was it. They left my CD's and XM. Nothing was taken from my wife's car, but she found a 2007 Chevy Tahoe manual in her front seat -wierd! (if you know the owner of the manual or anyone with such a vehicle on the street, we still have it)

My wife talked to the police early last week, and they said there were a few cars that had smashed windows and were broken into that night. On that Saturday, I saw two dudes cruising very slow and suspiciously in a small, dark, lowriding truck (but not a "lowrider"). They appeared to be anglo dudes in their 30's or so with rough facial hair. They slowed to under 5mph in front at my house and stared my way (strange).

A lot of the neighbors leave their boats and gear out overnight, so I am surprised this hasn't occured more often. I guess we know this is not okay to do anymore.


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, lots of amazing info here. 

Brendo doesn't know the difference between talking smack and kicking someone who's down. He's even standing behind his buddy for saying folks floating Ruby deserve to be ripped off because they're not out running the gnar every time they're on the water. Think about that if you ever take the kid out on a family float, Brendo. And as for being a newbie, Bren, not everyone signs onto the 'Buzz the day they start paddling. I've been following this site since long before the server crash...

And the most amazing thing is that Mr. surfgod still seems to think that people who boat flat water actually deserve to be ripped off. What a tiny universe to live in.

I hope the gear will be found and the perps punished. Bad.

Enough smack talk and arguing on the internet. Life calls - I'm outta here.


----------



## cayce weber (Jun 27, 2007)

*stolen kayak and gear*

After the stolen kayak thread you list similar threads.Kayak and gear swap.Thats some funny shit.Seriuos though sorry to hear of stolen gear.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

a little sensitive...?


It was just a joke, if you can't figure out that Durango is OBVIOUSLY not a city, maybe you should be sensitive!

I really do hope you get your shit back though.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

that is a bummer man, but the flatwater thing was a little over the line, people like different thingsif you boat the gnar, right on, if you like to just chill on a flat section with some beer and some friends, so be it


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Smurfgoddess was kidding, everybody else was kidding. You're all a bunch of pussies. Except Brendo...who is clearly just a tool and a pussy.


----------



## laughing water (Apr 26, 2008)

I am impressed with Brendo's intimate knowledge of the intricate workings of Karma and what actions yield what results. What would be an appropriate level of Karmic resolution to "SurfGod's" jeering those who were ripped off at Ruby? Please enlighten us Brendo. Oh, does only 22 years of boating make me too "newbie" to have an opinion?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

No the reason you dont get a opinion is that you are from colorado springs and are kicking a horse that has been dead for 2 years... :twisted::twisted:

Flame on.....


----------



## laughing water (Apr 26, 2008)

RDNEK said:


> No the reason you dont get a opinion is that you are from colorado springs and are kicking a horse that has been dead for 2 years... :twisted::twisted:
> 
> Flame on.....


 It seems that you are hovering around this same dead horse. And, responding to me would, some might argue, be responding to this thread. Are you not taking or own whack at the same putrid corpse? Ewww. Didja get any on ya?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

LW, you dug up a 2year old thread for that? Go back to being irrelevant. Nobody cares.


----------



## hillmooley (Jun 4, 2008)

*snap*

I care...how could this not be funny....i think dude should apologize for shit talking the people who lost their gear paddling the flats....may change yur rythm??....how could this be compared to the late Chunderboy....he had class.....hope you get yur gear back...maybe the thief will take over yur karma....but i doubt....i will pray for you... jesus loves gomers....late..late....wes


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Must be troll season.


----------

